# Cross-process, round II



## nealjpage (May 5, 2007)

Taken with my Leica IIIc, 50mm lens, no meter, on Kodak Elite Chrome 100.  Processed at the local Rite Aide and scanned to CD there.  No post-processing, which might explain some of the blown-outness.

1.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ageshack.us/img136/2896/03ic2.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



2.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ageshack.us/img217/1579/18ur6.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



3.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...mageshack.us/img91/9529/30ry2.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



4.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...mageshack.us/img91/7973/33eq8.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Any comments/critiques welcome.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 5, 2007)

yes I think that it is easy to fix I get it all the time and prefer to go back to a closer real color ... when I can.


----------



## nealjpage (May 26, 2007)

Any better?  Re-scanned them.

1.





2.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hack.us/img529/6171/img223rb8.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



3.





4.





Any thoughts?  I think i prefer the Velvia...


----------



## terri (May 26, 2007)

> I think i prefer the Velvia...


Agreed. What managed to look so "retro" with the Velvia is falling a bit flat here. There is too much of the greenish/cyan cast for my taste with this series.

Worth the experiment, of course, just so you know what you'll get.


----------



## nealjpage (May 26, 2007)

What causes the greenish tint?  the base color of the negatives is pinkish/magenta, so shouldn't that give everything a pink hue?  The base color of the Velvia is a green...I don't get it.


----------

